# Oddities



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

Hello, I am inviting everyone to come and listen to my third album on Bandcamp entitled Oddities. 
The album is an assortment or collection of songs I have made through out the years. It is rough around the edges, based entirely on improvisation, and lacking in any technical skill though I personally enjoy these songs tremendously. Take a listen and let me know how you feel about a song or multiple songs.

Thank you

Josh

http://harlequinsrose.bandcamp.com/album/oddities


----------

